
Microsoft to Shut Down Sunrise Calendar After Integration into Outlook Completes - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/28/microsoft-to-shut-down-sunrise-mobile-calendar-after-integration-into-outlook-completes/
======
drannex
Damn, one of my favorite apps.

